# RewriteEngine - Umleitung



## thomy800 (21. Januar 2009)

Hi

Ich habe eine Andresse: http://www.abc.de und einen Ordner darin, der sozusagen ignoriert werden soll: "fgh". Demnach soll man bei "www.abc.de/fgh/..." wieder zu "www.abc.de" geleitet werden. Wie kann ich das mit dem mod_rewrite machen (wenn möglich, ohne dass ich den Host direkt angeben muss)?

MfG thomy800


PS: Zählt das zu PHP?^^


----------



## Gumbo (21. Januar 2009)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^www\.example\.com$
RewriteRule ^fgh/ / [R=301]
```


----------



## thomy800 (21. Januar 2009)

Kann ich das irgendwie so machen, dass ich eine Weiterleitung zu dem Überordner gemacht wird? (also, dass man keinen Zugriff auf den Inhalt des Ordners hat)


----------



## thomy800 (22. Januar 2009)

Weiß das jemand?

Also hier noch ein Bsp: "www.hallo.de/verboten/abc.php" soll zu  "www.hallo.de/" werden.


----------



## Gumbo (22. Januar 2009)

So gibt es doch keinen Zugriff auf „/fgh/“, da Anfragen dazu mit einer Weiterleitung beantwortet werden.


----------



## thomy800 (22. Januar 2009)

Tut mir leid, aber dein Code funktioniert bei mir einfach nicht...
ich habe das so verstanden:


```
RewriteCond >Grundpfad, also bei mir der Host< ^>Ziel<$
RewriteRule ^>verbotener Ordner</ / [R=301]
```

Richtig?


----------



## Gumbo (22. Januar 2009)

%{HTTP_HOST} ist eine Variable, die den Hostnamen enthält. Wenn du „http://www.example.com/foo/bar“ in das Adressfeld eines Browser eingibst, sendet dieser eine HTTP-Anfrage, die etwa wie folgt aufgebaut ist:
	
	
	



```
GET /foo/bar HTTP/1.1
Host: www.example.com
…
```
%{HTTP_HOST} hat dann den Wert des Host-Header-Feldes. Bei „http://example.com/foo/bar“ wäre es entsprechend example.com. Daran musst du also nichts ändern.


----------



## thomy800 (23. Januar 2009)

Ok. Bei mir ist aber das ganze nochmal in einem Unterverzeichnis (sry, hatte ich noch nicht erwähnt). Sieht so aus:

Host
Unterverzeichnis (öffentlich)
öffentliche Dateien
verbotener Ordner
verbotene Dateien
.htaccess (Umleitung zu "Unterverzeichnis" ohne irgendwelchen weiteren Parameter)​
Wie würde für dieses Bsp. die .htacces konkret aussehen?

MfG thomy


----------



## thomy800 (25. Januar 2009)

meinetwegen kann die .htaccess auch direkt im "Unterordner" sein ^^


----------

